# Guides in the Area



## tddlbz (Aug 12, 2015)

Im just curious about guide service. We would leave out of Orange Beach and have a boat and most gear. Just looking for someone to show us the ropes of the deepwater fishing around the rigs for tuna and other pelagics. Shoot me some PM's of what you can provide and how much $$$.

Thanks!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Capt Delynn is one of the best hands down.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris V. Hands down, the guy I would have running a trip for me if I were in your situation. He's right there in OBA, and has references far beyond my two cents. Surely some others will chime in. Knowledge beyond what you can imagine and an excellent teacher. 

I haven't fished with Delynn, but his reputation for giant fish is impossible to argue with. He would be my pick of Chris V was unavailable.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Dom Hixon superbowlfishing.com


----------

